# Cory experts please



## lurcher (14 Sep 2020)

Have 14 cories in 60 gallon planted tank.please advise if they predominately feed at night or during day,getting conflicting advice,and how many hikari sinking wafers to feed at each feed many thanks.


----------



## mort (14 Sep 2020)

Which species of cory do you have? Some cories get large and will need more food than one of the pygmy species. Cories can be very active during the whole 24 hour period but may prefer to feed when the light is dimmer if you have really bright lighting and a shyer species but they will really adapt to your feeding schedule. I don't used Hikari wafers so don't really know how big they are but I would add a couple and if they get eaten quickly, then slowly add more until you find the level. It's a good idea to mix some other foods into their diet for variety with frozen bloodworm and daphnia greedily eaten.


----------



## Conort2 (14 Sep 2020)

They will usually eat fine in the day and are normally equally active in the day as they are at night. Some wild caught species can be abit shy initially to begin with. What species do you have?

Personally I would feed them something different to wafers, they prefer granular food and tablet food that breaks down into small particles quickly. They also love frozen and live foods which will help condition them to spawn.

Cheers

Conor


----------



## kammaroon (14 Sep 2020)

I feed my 6 pygmy corys a small amount of food during the day, wafers, pellets, flakes, baby brine shrimps or Walter worms, to give them a bit of variety. They go into hiding when I approach the tank so do not each the food immediately. Even then, I find that they are like grazers, rummaging around the sand and on plants.


----------



## lurcher (14 Sep 2020)

Thank you for the replies,they are bronze corys,conort 2 ,could you elaborate on granular food as the main diet and suggest a brand please,is granular food the same as pellets?i get mixed up with wafers, pellets and tablet food.any advice on correct feeding these fascinating fish much appreciated. Thank you all.


----------



## lilirose (14 Sep 2020)

My favourite "staple food" for Cory cats is Vitalis Catfish Pellets. I also feed other things- they do love bloodworms- but the Vitalis is a nice soft sinking pellet that they seem to enjoy very much. Mine get a large pinch a day but I have shrimp that will clean up anything left over.


----------



## hypnogogia (14 Sep 2020)

lilirose said:


> My favourite "staple food" for Cory cats is Vitalis Catfish Pellets. I also feed other things- they do love bloodworms- but the Vitalis is a nice soft sinking pellet that they seem to enjoy very much. Mine get a large pinch a day but I have shrimp that will clean up anything left over.


Ditto.  They love both Vitalis and bloodworms.


----------



## Conort2 (14 Sep 2020)

lurcher said:


> Thank you for the replies,they are bronze corys,conort 2 ,could you elaborate on granular food as the main diet and suggest a brand please,is granular food the same as pellets?i get mixed up with wafers, pellets and tablet food.any advice on correct feeding these fascinating fish much appreciated. Thank you all.



Bronze corys will be tank bred and should be fine feeding in the day when you feed your other fish. 

Granular food would be something like tetra prima, this softens much quicker than many pellets. They go mad for this. I believe sera also do a decent granular food and JBL.  

Cheers

Conor


----------



## milla (14 Sep 2020)

For dry food go for something  labeled catfish or sinking pellets.
Freeze dried or
Frozen bloodworn /blackworm and tubifex go down well if you get them to sink.


----------



## PARAGUAY (15 Sep 2020)

Mine love Aquarian flakes l try to give a bit of a varied diet inc frozen and  live food and  Fluval Bug Bites sinking granules . I tend to keep an eye on wafers and tablets as they often push them about and as they get sand buried sometimes untouched Maybe the fish are very well fed?.Think l will try the Vitalis after what hypnogogia says


----------



## dw1305 (15 Sep 2020)

Hi all, 





PARAGUAY said:


> Fluval Bug Bites sinking granules


I've been thinking about buying these, do the fish like them?

cheers Darrel


----------



## mort (15 Sep 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, I've been thinking about buying these, do the fish like them?
> 
> cheers Darrel



I've only tried them when I had free samples and it was very hit and miss with my smaller fish unless they are naturally aggressive feeders. Larger fish just sucked them in. 

I think the result may be mixed because I feed a lot of natural type foods so the feeding response for odd shaped/strange textured foods, just isn't there.


----------



## PARAGUAY (16 Sep 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, I've been thinking about buying these, do the fish like them?
> 
> cheers Darrel


I have the micro granules for the tetras and the bottom feeder for the Bronze Corys . I just place some by hand near the substrate to ensure they get enough  They take them readily.  I like to mix the diet up a little and am getting more into live foods .


----------

